# Cutting tenons on the table without a jig.



## Derek Willis. (22 Sep 2008)

Cutting tenons on the router table without a jig,

•	Pictures 1 and 2 show tenon being marked out, in this instance, the timber is 27mm. and the tenon is to be 9mm.
•	Pictures 3 and 4 show the band saw fence being set to the shoulder of the tenon, cutting the face to stop breakout, not necessarily to the depth needed.
•	Picture 5 shows the fence being set to almost the depth of cut needed to make the tenon
•	And picture 6 shows the tenon being cut.
•	Picture 7 shows a 25 mm straight cutter fitted to the router and a false continuous fence fitted.
•	Picture 8 shows the tenon being cut to its final size, by, “creeping up to the timber very slowly with the cutter until the correct size has been obtained”, this is done with the fine height adjuster. 
Picture 9 shows the final cut, and picture 10 shows the finished tenon.
Cut this way the tenon will always be dead central with no over cutting and no breakout.
Derek.


----------



## Derek Willis. (22 Sep 2008)

I'm sorry, but my pics haven't gone in I'll try again tomorrow.
derek.


----------



## seanybaby (22 Sep 2008)

When posting images:


```
[img]put your link here[/img]
```

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Derek Willis. (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks Sean, but that's what I did every time on previous posts.
derek.


----------



## DaveL (22 Sep 2008)

Derek,

The img tags had got one of step, it happens sometimes, don't know why. :-s 
I have sorted out your post, good set of pictures, shows one of the techniques I use.


----------



## Derek Willis. (23 Sep 2008)

Davel,
I'm glad someone has sorted me out, thanks mr friend.
Derek.


----------



## Rich (23 Sep 2008)

DaveL done the same for me recently, I wish he was sat here next to me oftimes  

Rich.


----------



## Woodmagnet (23 Sep 2008)

Rich":3a0n5q4u said:


> DaveL done the same for me recently, I wish he was sat here next to me oftimes
> 
> Rich.




:shock: :shock: :shock: Do i need to buy a suit? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shadowfax (24 Sep 2008)

I'm not seeing any of the pictures, just crosses. 
Any one else got this problem?

Cheers,

SF


----------



## DaveL (24 Sep 2008)

Shadowfax":efa10e1t said:


> I'm not seeing any of the pictures, just crosses.
> Any one else got this problem?


It could be that the server they are hosted on was having some work done on it, it does happen, or if you happen to be at work there is a filter on the company internet link that stop access to some sites.

Come on now chaps, I am not sitting next to anyone, I don't much time in the shop now. :roll: But if you do have problem with pictures and I spot it I will try and sort it out, its all part of the service. 8)


----------



## MikeG. (24 Sep 2008)

The only thing I might add Derek is a bit of scrap behind the workpiece if you were really worried about breakout.

I do my tenons on the Radial Arm Circular Saw........set a stop, raise the blade, try out on scrap, then away you go cutting repeatedly........turn over and repeat. The knack is to only cut the first cut (the shoulder) with the "out" pull of the saw, and not return through the cut (because that is when breakout occurs). This process leaves a rippled sort of surface to the tenon, which makes any paring very easy and accurate, and gives a great grip for the glue.

Mike


----------



## Shadowfax (24 Sep 2008)

Thank you, Dave.
I am home again and I can see the pictures tonight. 

Would you like someone to sit next to you? You seem to be around a lot at the moment.
Thanks again, anyway.

SF


----------



## Derek Willis. (25 Sep 2008)

Mike,
There is no breakout, as I made a releif cut first.
Derek.


----------

